
Net Neutrality II: Last Week Tonight with John Oliver [video] - avisk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92vuuZt7wak
======
sebgeelen
Seems like the FCC already blocked the page mentioned in the video...

~~~
natejackdev
The current administration doesn't believe in facts, so I wouldn't be
surprised if they were to shutdown the very thing that is going to stop them,
Americans. The FCC office goes by there own agenda(Trumps) not the American
people.

